
Agile vs. Waterfall: Comparison. Software development project management - sun_noize
https://easternpeak.com/blog/agile-vs-waterfall-comparison/?utm_source=ycomb&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=agile-vs-waterfall
======
dalke
Yet another "there's waterfall and there's agile (structured around 'sprints
(or daily scrums)') and nothing else" essay.

